# Seer of Mars.



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Ian Connors is a lonely sixteen-year-old with only a single friend. He also happens to be the secret weapon of a powerful military faction bent on conquering all humans who have colonized Mars. His job is to use his psychic ability to uncover secrets or hidden bases of other factions. Ian not only uncovers a valuable hidden mine through his visions, but also Kayla, a woman he sees himself with in the future. The only problem is she's on the other side.

Ian heads out into a battle to save Kayla. Instead, he discovers the death and destruction his visions can bring when in the wrong hands. Ian vows to never let anyone use him again. His goal is to escape and live in peace, but his superiors monitor him closely and defectors are known to mysteriously disappear. Deep down, he longs to be with Kayla. Despite his age, inexperience and few allies, he refuses to give up. He must outwit a cunning admiral and save Kayla from his own people or he will remain a pawn and forever separated from those he loves.



"I found the protagonist to be a likable character and found myself eagerly waiting to see what would happen next." - Readers Favorite

"Overall, I loved the story and can't wait for Cindy Borgne to write the sequel which is surely coming." - Books and Things

(5 Stars, Midwest Bk Review)

Reader's Favorite Finalist.

Links to the above reviews are on my website: http://www.cindyborgne.com/

New! Like on Facebook for Mars facts and science updates: http://goo.gl/KaDlq


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Cindy, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

Kind of looks like a B-2 bomber coming in on Mars on the cover.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Someone else said the same thing to me yesterday. In the story it's called a "midrange", it can both fly and hover. This particular type can be used for spying.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is an interview about the book:

http://cherylanneham.blogspot.com/2011/03/author-interview-cindy-borgne.html


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

http://readersfavorite.com/cat-71.htm?review=4037


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

New Review

http://crescentsunspublishing.blogspot.com/2011/04/extra-planetary-intrigue.html


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Cindy -- nice cover and congrats... the boy's visage looks a bit like a moon.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

The author tour is still happening on my blog.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Dreams, Visions and Prophecies - What do they mean? http://tiny.ly/ZQrS


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

This looks like a good one.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I found out today my book is a Reader's Favorite finalist.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## rusty87d (Aug 8, 2011)

Loved the book Cindy - can't wait for the sequel. Actually, I may have already told you that. Still, I guess it doesn't hurt to reiterate some things, right?


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Rusty, I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am reading - halfway through!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Chrys.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

75% in! (sounds so weird, but kindle has no pages...)   Go, Ian!!!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks again


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Finished! Coolness! Poor Ian...   So, when is the sequel out?


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for reading 

I can't say for sure when the sequel will be ready, but I have 12 chapters done that I feel are pretty solid. I also plan to release a novelette soon that will probably be free on Kindle.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Chrystalla, I found the cover of your Rex Rising to be so intriguing, I had to click to it, and then I found your blurb so intriguing I had to send myself a sample so I can buy it later. (I've already maxed my Sept book budget and haven't set up Oct yet.) Just thought you might want to know.


----------



## John Nelson (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks great! I love dystopia.... especially if you can see the reflection of your own society in the fantasy world. I read Marsian Chronicles by Ray Bradbury back in the day.... I loved it!

John


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

On sale!!! Don't miss this chance to snap this great book now, before the sales ends!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Chrys.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

So, how's that sequel coming along? *nag nag nag* Your fan club is growing and demanding more!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm about 50% done with a rough draft of the sequel. If only life would stop interrupting the writing.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

60% done with the sequel.


----------



## Katy (Dec 16, 2010)

My son was asking about the sequel to Vallar today... How's that coming?


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I have about 50% of a rough draft done.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

I just saw that Vallar is free today. I really enjoyed reading this book. A great opportunity for many readers to enjoy it as well.  
I hope you'll give us the sequel soon, Cindy!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope so too, Chrys. It's free just today, but who knows, I'll probably have other giveaways.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Check out my blog posts about interesting locations on Mars, such as Olympus Mons (biggest volcano in the solar system)

http://dreamersperch.blogspot.com/2011/03/mars.html


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

So excited. I sold 1 on Amazon Germany and 5 in the UK. Good times!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Both my books are on Amazon Prime and can be borrowed for free.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

FREE last day for awhile.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

An Interview with J.A. Beard Author of The Emerald City.

http://dreamersperch.blogspot.com/2012/02/interview-with-ja-beard-author-of.html


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Why I wrote a story about a psychic here and other questions: http://www.cindyborgne.com/aboutme.html


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Sounds very interesting, and I love your cover art.  It's immediately intriguing!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, I like the cover art of your book too.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely book, and I can't wait for the sequel!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, Chrys.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Journey to Mars of the future with Vallar.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Easter to all those who celebrate.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

72K done on the sequel (first draft). It's so nice to make progress.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Now I'm at 75K. yay.....


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

76K.....and going strong.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

79.5K


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Hovering around 80K still, but still need to write the climax.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I finished writing a SF short story and am trying to figure out what to do with it. Might sub it to one of the big mags.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Need a cold escape in this hot weather? Well, Mars is always cold.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Just got back from vacation and doing some writing.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Finishing a novel is sort of like mentally being in the olympics. Trust me....


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Now on sale for a couple of days.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Stop by my blog tomorrow to see an interesting video about the latest Mars Rover Curiosity.

http://dreamersperch.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

It's good to have a long weekend for writing.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Only 15% left to go....


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Now at 91K and predicting about 120K. We'll see what happens. Wish I could be done!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

New! Like on Facebook for Mars facts and science updates: http://goo.gl/KaDlq


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

The sequel is due out mid February 2013.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

At sixteen, Ian Connors happens to be the secret weapon of a powerful military faction bent on conquering all humans who have colonized Mars. His job is to use his psychic ability to uncover secrets or hidden bases of other factions. Ian not only uncovers a valuable hidden mine through his visions, but also Kayla, a woman he sees himself with in the future. The only problem is she's on the enemy side.

Ian heads out into a battle to save Kayla. Instead, he discovers the death and destruction his visions can bring when in the wrong hands. Ian vows to never let anyone use him again. His goal is to escape and live in peace, but his superiors monitor him closely and defectors are known to mysteriously disappear. Deep down, he longs to be with Kayla. Despite his age, inexperience and few allies, he refuses to give up. He must outwit a cunning admiral and save Kayla from his own people or he will remain a pawn and forever separated from those he loves.

Available on Kindle here: http://www.amazon.com/Vallar-ebook/dp/B004SHTNEU/

Sequel: Visionary of Peace: http://www.amazon.com/Visionary-Peace-Vallar-Series-ebook/dp/B00BFM0M3W/

Author's site: http://dreamersperch.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Betsy and Ann.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Get to know one of my main characters Kayla Merceir: http://bit.ly/YsWug3


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

On sale!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

A blog post about E-books and how they aren't going away. http://dreamersperch.blogspot.com/2013/04/e-books-arent-going-away.html


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Another Sci-Fi, how did I miss this  

Thanks for the info
Shane


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, Shane. Sorry I missed your post. Looks like you have some interesting books.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

And book 3 is in the works. Enjoy!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

26K words into book 3. This one is coming along easy.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Now at 32K for Vallar 3.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

The cold windy day seems like a perfect day for reading.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Grab it while you can.


----------



## Robert McNarland (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Cindy,
I was just checking out your book and your website - I'm fascinated because it's Science fiction, you have 41 reviews, and from what I can tell, no publisher. I am fumbling through my own first self-published novel marketing attempt and the past two months rewarded me with just three reviews... from people I know.
I'm not letting it get me down! I am writing book two of the five book series! And I hope to build readership with each book! But, please! Tell this begging author just ehat it takes to get 40 reviews!
My latest attempt came in the form of 250 bookmarks beautifully printed and placed in as many coffee shops as possible. I see the traffic going to my website, but the sales on amazon stay pitifully low. I included a contest to everyone who reviews my book: a $50 gift certificate for one randomly chosen reviewer.

any other thoughts?

Robert McNarland


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Robert,

Sorry for the delay. If you go to my blog and click on the review tab there are three suggestions. One is a link to a list of book bloggers. I submitted to a lot of those. I also had a giveaway on Librarything, and I gave away a lot of review e-copies just by asking in various Goodreads groups and also Facebook groups. I also had a couple of good promos that lead to sales, which resulted in some reviews. But this was after I had about 25 reviews already. Just having the reviews won't lead to sales, but sites such a Bookbub and Ereader News Today require a good amount of reviews before they will feature your book. That's about all. Good luck.

Cindy.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Big snow storm  here in Michigan today. Everyone stay warm!


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

One good thing about this winter..it's perfect for reading.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Started a new .99 cent sale in honor of Spring. Yay, it's finally here.


----------

